# 6600 vs. 6701 chain differences



## cdadaa (Jan 5, 2003)

Is there any difference between the Ultegra 6600 10-spd chain and the 6701 chain?

Thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The 6701 chain has asymetrical inner and outer plates. The inner plate is shaped to optimize shifting in the rear. The outer plate is shaped to optimize shifting in the front.

The 6600 chain does not have different inner and outer plates.

The 6700 chain is only recommended for doubles. If using a triple, Shimano states that a 6600 chain must be used.

I have no idea why. I did call Shimano on this 2 weeks ago and I got the "Its because the engineers said so" reply. I don't see any reason why a 6700 chain could not work on a triple. Its only one more gear up front.


----------



## cdadaa (Jan 5, 2003)

I just want to replace my double and the 6701 is actually less expensive. I assume then that the 6701 would work fine on an older double?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, it will work fine.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

cdadaa said:


> I just want to replace my double and the 6701 is actually less expensive. I assume then that the 6701 would work fine on an older double?


it should work, give it a shot...... just put it on the correct orientation


----------



## cdadaa (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## mwebster22 (Nov 26, 2011)

frdfandc said:


> The 6701 chain has asymetrical inner and outer plates. The inner plate is shaped to optimize shifting in the rear. The outer plate is shaped to optimize shifting in the front.
> 
> The 6600 chain does not have different inner and outer plates.
> 
> ...


Any practical experience with this? I have a new 6701 chain (for a bike I recently sold) but now have only triples. I can't understand why the 6701 would not work just as well double or triple.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mwebster22 said:


> Any practical experience with this? I have a new 6701 chain (for a bike I recently sold) but now have only triples. I can't understand why the 6701 would not work just as well double or triple.


I believe one of these is a directional chain and one isn't.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

mwebster22 said:


> Any practical experience with this? I have a new 6701 chain (for a bike I recently sold) but now have only triples. I can't understand why the 6701 would not work just as well double or triple.


6701 will definitely function fine.

The 6600 is quite a bit heavier mainly due to the un-perforated plates. That leads me to believe it's stronger which leads me to believe that's the reason it's suggested for triple use because of the potential for more extreme cross chaining. And also why Shimano is silent on their reason because "6701 isn't strong enough for a triple" isn't something they want to come out and say. Just guessing. 6701 will definitely shift just as well if not better. How realistic it is that a 6701 is more prone to snapping I do not know.....but it's a good idea to carry a spare link regardless.


----------

